# Software > Linux >  Εγκατάσταση NetGear

## _DiMoN_

Είμαι τελείως νέος στον χώρο, έχω εγκαταστήσει Debian σε ένα Pentium 200άρι έχω εγκαταστήσει τα πακέτα του AWMN και έχω βάλει και 2 κάρτες δικτύου εκ των οποίων η μία παίζει και μπαίνω από τα XP μου με putty και SSH ...
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω καταφέρει να εγκαταστήσω τις δύο NetGear:




> 00:09.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor: Unknown device 3873 (rev 01)
> Subsystem: Netgear: Unknown device 4105
> Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
> Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
> Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2
> 
> 00:0a.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor: Unknown device 3873 (rev 01)
> Subsystem: Netgear: Unknown device 4105
> Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 12
> ...


Δώστε μου οδηγίες, κατέβασα και το Wireless LAN Howto του Jean Tourrilhes αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα..
Για την άλλη κάρτα δικτύου (ISA) τι να κάνω;

----------


## m0bius

Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να κατεβάσεις τον Prism Driver από το http://prism54.org (πιθανόν και το Firmware) να patchάρεις τον πυρήνα ώστε να προστεθούν τα modules της Netgear και να τα κάνεις compile.

Αναφορικά με την ISA ethernet card θα πρέπει να παίξεις με τα isapnptools ώστε να την αναγνωρίσει και να φορτώνετε με τα σωστά IRQ, IO.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να κάνεις τα ακόλουθα:



```
shell> pnpdump > /etc/isapnp.conf
```

Αυτό θα κάνει probe όλα τα devices και θα σου επιστρέψει λογικά τα results. Σε περίπτωση που δεν την αναγνωρίσει μάλλον έχεις πρόβλημα  :: Θα βρείς την κάρτα ethernet (όλα τα άλλα μπορείς να κάνεις commented out) και μόλις τελείωσεις θα τρέξεις το:



```
shell> isapnp /etc/isaphp.conf
```

για να ρυθμιστεί ο πυρήνας για την κάρτα. Διορθώστε με κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος. Έχω πολύ καιρό να παίξω με ISA devices.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια, αλλά όπως λέω και πάνω είμαι τελείως άσχετος.. Οπότε πιο αναλυτική βοήθεια θα ήταν πολύτιμη!

----------


## _DiMoN_

Βοηθήστε με να τις εγκαταστήσω και μετά μου το φτιάχνετε περαιτέρω μεσω SSH...

----------


## m0bius

Λοιπόν αναφορικά με τις netgear αν δεν κάνω λάθος διαβάζοντας το README αναφέρει κάποια στιγμή οτι πρέπει να περάσεις ένα patch στον πυρήνα. Νομίζω ο τελευταίος driver είναι για τον 2.4.23 kernel οπότε φρόντισε να τον έχεις βάλει πριν κάνεις τα παρακάτω.Οπότε κάνεις κάτι του τύπου



```
shell> cp prism-2.4.23.patch.bz2 /usr/src/linux
shell> cd /usr/src/linux
shell> bzip -cd /path/to/patch-2.x-prism54.patch.bz2 | patch -p1
shell> make menuconfig

Πλέον θα μπείς στο configuration του πυρήνα.
```

Τα παράπανω αναφέρονται ακριβώς στο README που υπάρχει μέσα στο tarball των Prism.

Θα πάς:
Code maturity level options -> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
Network device support -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) -> Prism54 - Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

Και θα τα βάλεις το τελευταίο σαν module.(Διάβασε και το README που έρχεται μαζί με τους drivers) Επειτα μένει να κάνεις compile τον πυρήνα. Τώρα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τα πακέτα του Αχιλλέα, αν δηλαδή δίνει preconfigured kernel για το awmn. Αν όχι θα πρέπει να κάνεις περετέρω ρυθμίσεις συστήματος που καλύτερα θα ήταν να τις κάνει κάποιος που έχει γνώσεις.

Μετά το restart αν ο πυρήνας σου έχει Auto load kernel modules build-in τότε πιθανότατα να τις δείς να δουλεύουν. Εναλακτικά θα πρέπει να φορτώσεις το module μόνος σου.

Τώρα αναφορικά με την ISA. Ακολούθησε αυτά που σου είπα παραπάνω. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν χρειάζεται κάτι επιπλέον.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε(προειδοποιώ πως θα ακολουθήσει μεγάλο post)!!

1)Ο φίλος mobius αναφέρεται παραπάνω στους drivers για τις κάρτες με chipset Prism GT. Απ' όσο είδα στο πρώτο πρώτο post του DiMoN o network controller που έχεi είναι ο 00:09.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor: Unknown device 3873 (rev 01) = NetGear MA-311 έαν δεν κάνω λάθος(απο την ομαδική δεν την είχες πάρει :: . Οι κάρτες αυτές έχουν chipset Prism 2.5. και οπότε η παραπάνω διαδικασία που αναφέρει ο mobius δεν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα. 

2)Στον πυρήνα υπάρχει η επιλογή στις ασύρματες κάρτες δικτύου για Prism chipset. Σε περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτήν την επίλογή όμως πάλι αποτελέσματα δεν πρόκειται να έχεις μιας και θα αναγνωριστεί η καρτούλα σαν network controller με Prism I chipset(ενώ η δικιά σου έχει Prism 2.5).

3)Τι κάνεις τελικά;Η λύση είναι μία και λέγετε HostAP driver  :: 
-1)Λοιπόν αρχικά φρόντισε να μην έχεις βάλει κάποιον kernel με υποστήριξη κάποιου Prism driver ή κάποιον driver για Prism GT κάρτες.
0)φρόντισε να έχεις τα sources του πυρήνα σου στο dir /usr/src.Δηλαδή εάν έχεις τον πυρήνα 2.4.22 τότε θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται τα sources στο dir /usr/src/linux.(άρα κατεβάζεις το linux-2.4.22.tar.gz το αποσυμπιέζεις,το κάνεις και untar και στην συνέχεια βάζεις τον κατάλογο linux-2.4.22/ που θα προκύψει στο /usr/src/linux(δίνεις απο εκεί που έκανες τα παραπάνω mv linux-2.4.22 /usr/src/linux)).
1)Κατεβάζεις το hostap από εδώ:http://hostap.epitest.fi/releases/hostap-0.0.4.tar.gz(υπάρχουν και πιό νέες εκδόσεις-εγώ την 0.0.4 χρησιμοποιώ αυτήν σου προτείνω). Το κάνεις untar κλπ οπότε να προκύψει ένα new dir hostap-0.0.4/.
2)Στην συνέχεια πρέπει στον driver αυτόν να περάσεις ένα patch λόγο του ότι δεν λειτουργεί πλήρως σωστά χωρίς αυτό(πιο συγκεκριμένα παρουσιάζετε πρόβλημα με το να θέτεις σωστά την ισχύ της εξόδου καθώς επίσης και με το να παίρνεις τις σωστές ενδείξεις sensitivity/rate/retry...). Συνεπώς πηγαίνει και κατεβάζεις το patch από εδω:http://www.jikos.cz/~jbohac/hostap/h...srrr-0.2.patch.
3)Πάς μέσα στον κατάλογο που έχεις βάλει το hostap από το βήμα 2 οπότε (πχ cd hostap-0.0.4) και δίνεις patch -p1 < αρχείο_patch(το αρχέίο που κατέβασες πρίν πχ patch -p1 < /root/hostap-0.0.4-psrrr-0.2.patch).Μόνο πρόσεξε όταν το κάνεις αυτό να είσαι μέσα στο root dir του hostap όπως σου είπα και παραπάνω.
3.5)Αφού έχεις κάνει τα παραπάνω μπορείς πλέον να κάνεις make προκειμένου να δημιουργήσεις τον driver. Πρίν από αυτό όμως εγώ θα συνιστούσα να κάνεις και κάτι ακόμα προκειμένου μετά να έχεις την δυνατότητα να φορτώνεις άλλα firmware στις κάρτες σου(θα βοηθήσει αρκετά). Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πηγαίνεις ξανά μέσα στο dir πού έχεις κάνει untar-unzip το hostap(πχ hostap-0.0.4/ ) και πάς στον υποκατάλογο driver/modules/ εκεί βρίσκεις το αρχείο hostap_config.h, το κάνεις edit και στην γραμμή 43 περίπου αλλάζεις το /* #define PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT */ σε #define PRISM2_DOWNLOAD_SUPPORT(βγάζεις το σχόλίο δηλαδή)
4)Αφού έχεις κάνει τα παραπάνω(το βήμα 3.5 δεν είναι απαραίτητο) πας στο root dir του hostap(πχ hostap-0.0.4/) και δίνεις make pci...Αφού τελειώσει η μεταγλώττιση δίνεις και make pci_install.
5)Είσαι έτοιμος o driver είναι πλέον module και μπορείς να τον σηκώσεις με modprobe hostap_pci. Για να ξεκινάει μόνος του θα πρέπει να πας στο αρχείο /etc/modules και να προσθέσεις σε μια γραμμή hostap_pci(σε κάθε εκίνηση πλέον θα σηκώνεται). Επίσης πηγαίνεις στο /etc/modules.conf και προσθέτεις alias wlan0 hostap_pci και alias wlan1 hostap_pci.
6)Φρόντισε να έχεις στο /etc/network/ifstate wlan=wlan0 kai wlan1=wlan1 καθώς επίσης και στο /etc/network/interfaces δύο εγγραφές της μορφής 

```
auto wlan0
iface wlan0 inet static
 address 10.29.77.3
 netmask 255.255.255.192
 network 10.29.77.0
 broadcast 10.29.77.63
 

auto wlan1
iface wlan1 inet static
 address 10.29.77.2
 netmask 255.255.255.192
 network 10.29.77.0
 broadcast 10.29.77.63
```

με τις σωστές ips κλπ εννοείται έτσι.
7)Τέλος για να χρησιμοποιείς τον παραπάνω driver θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις και τα wireless tools. Οπότε κατεβάζεις αυτό το αρχείο:http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_...ools.26.tar.gz και το εγκαθιστάς.Απο εκεί και πέρα κάνεις ένα restart και ο Θέος βοηθός  :: . Εάν οι κάρτουλες σου αναγνωριστούν σωστά θα έχεις τον πλήρη έλεγχο των καρτών με το εργαλείο iwconfig(iwconfig wlan0 essid 'bla bla'). 

Ουφ αυτά!!!!
*)Εάν καταφέρεις τα παραπάνω και έχεις πρόβλημα με τα wireless tools θα κάνω ξεχωριστό αναλυτικό post
**)Επίσης οι κάρτες που πήραμε απο την ομαδική είχαν station firmware 1.3.6 το οποίο απ'οσο έχω δει δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, οπότε δεν θα λειτουργεί και τέλεια με το patch. Γι'αυτό προτείνω την αναβάθμιση του σε 1.5.6 το οποίο είναι δοκιμασμένο και αρκετά καλύτερο-Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει και αυτό θα κάνω πάλι ξεχωριστό αναλυτικό post για την διαδικασία.

----------


## Achille

Επίσης για Debian υπάρχουν όλα τα παραπάνω σε πακέτα (και δυνατότητα RAM firmware upload).

Διάβασε τον ΟδηγόΡύθμισηςDebian στο wiki.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Χίλια ευχαριστώ που αφιέρωσες τόσο χρόνο για μένα, πραγματικά πολύ βοηθητικό... Άλλα έχε υπόψιν ότι χρησιμοποιήσα τον οδηγό του Mick Flemm για την εγκατάσταση, άρα έχω το kernel του Achille, που θα βρω τα sources.. Γι΄αυτό που μου είπες είναι 30MB...
Τελικά δεν είναι και τόσο απλό!

edit: Αν βρω και τα sources νομίζω τελείωσα, γιατί δεν φτιάχνεις tutorial?
Όλα τα άλλατα έκανα, απορώ πως θα τα έκανα μόνος μου?

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Βασικά μου ακούστηκες καλό παιδί όταν με είχες πάρει τηλ γι'αυτό είπα να σε βοηθήσω  ::   ::  . Πέρα απο την πλάκα λοιπόν εάν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει τον οδηγό΄του Mick Flemm και έχεις και τον kernel που έχει δώσει ο Achille με .deb τότε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι το εξής:
1)apt-get install wireless-tools(για να εγκαταστήσεις τα wireless-tools)
2)μέσα στο STUFF.ISO του Mick πρέπει να βρίσκεται και το αρχείο hostap-psrrr-awmn_0.0.4a-1_i386.deb. Αυτό είναι το hostap-0.0.4 με το patch μαζί. Οπότε απλά το εγκαθιστάς με dpkg -i hostap-0* ... και παρακάμπτεις όλα τα παραπάνω που έγραφα  :: .
3)Τέλος φρόντισε να έχεις ενεργοποιήσει τα ifaces(βήμα 6 απο το προηγούμενο post)

Καλή επιτυχία.

*)Για να σου λειτουργήσει βέβαια καλά η κάρτα επιμένω πως πρέπει να περάσεις τουλάχιστον ένα firmware >= 1.5.6.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Είσαι άρχοντας, έκανες έναν complete newbie να εγκαταστήσει δύο wireless κάρτες και ανακεφαλαιώνουμε με tutorial:

1)Ακολουθούμε τον οδηγό του Mick Flemm (52 σελίδες)
2)Πατάμε modprobe hostap_pci
3) Μετά nano /etc/modules και προσθέτουμε μία γραμμή που λέει hostap_pci πατάμε ctrl+o μετά enter και μετά ctrl+x
4)Πατάμε nano /etc/modules.conf και προσθέτουμε τις γραμμές alias wlan0 hostap_pci alias wlan1 hostap_pci πατάμε ctrl+o μετά enter και μετά ctrl+x

5)Πατάμε nano etc/network/ifstate και μετά προσθέτουμε τις γραμμές wlan=wlan0 και wlan1=wlan1 πατάμε ctrl+o μετά enter και μετά ctrl+x

6)Πατάμε nano /etc/network/interfaces και προσθέτουμε
auto wlan0 
iface wlan0 inet static 
address 10.29.77.3 
netmask 255.255.255.192 
network 10.29.77.0 
broadcast 10.29.77.63 


auto wlan1 
iface wlan1 inet static 
address 10.29.77.2 
netmask 255.255.255.192 
network 10.29.77.0 
broadcast 10.29.77.63

πατάμε ctrl+o μετά enter και μετά ctrl+x


7)Κατεβάζουμε το http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tou ... .26.tar.gz και το βάζουμε στο Linux είτε με cd είτε με δισκέτα είτε με FTP όπως έκανα εγώ (ftp 10,χ,χ,χ και μετά get wireless_tools.26.tar και το κατέβασε στον root)
Αφού το έχουμε στο root πατάμε tar -xvvzf wireless_tools.26.tar.gz και μετά πατάμε cd wireless_tools.26 και πατάμε make install και είμαστε έτοιμοι!!!

Υ.Γ1. Κοίτα τι μου έβγαλε και είμαι περήφανος μετα





> dimon-awmn:/# iwconfig
> lo no wireless extensions.
> 
> teql0 no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0 no wireless extensions.
> 
> tunl0 no wireless extensions.
> 
> ...

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Μόλις τελειώσω τα τελευταία test(ρύθμηση της ισχύως σε Netgear)θα γράψω ένα πλήρες tutorial για το hostap. Προσεξε μόνο λίγο στο εξής σημείο:

"Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 15 
of Wireless Extension, while this program is using version 12. 
Some things may be broken..."

Το μήνυμα αυτό σου μεφανίζεται λόγο του ότι το hostap(=driver) έχει γίνει compiled με υποστήριξη wireless extension ver 15. Τα wireless tools τα έκανες compile με υποστήριξη wireless extension ver 12.Για να λύσεις το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα κάνε το εξής:
1)Πρίν κάνεις make,make install κλπ τα wireless tools, κάνε edit το makefile που θα βρείς στο root dir που έχεις κάνει unzip/untar τα wireless tools βρές την γραμμή # FORCE_WEXT_VERSION = 16 και άλλαξε την σε FORCE_WEXT_VERSION=15(βγάζεις δηλαδή το σχόλιο και αλλάζεις το 16 σε 15).
2)κάνεις κανονικά make και στην συνέχεια make install.
3)Μετα απο αυτό δεν θα έχεις(ευελπιστώ  :: ) το παραπάνω πρόβλημα με το iwconfig.

*)Τις netgear απο την ομαδική δεν τις είχες πάρει;(αμερικάνικες).Δοκίμασε λίγο το εξής: hostap_diag wlan0 και κάνε ένα post εδώ με τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Ωραία δεν μου βγάζει πλέον το error..
Ναι από την ομαδική τις είχα πάρει, κοίτα τι μου έβγαλε μετά από αυτό που μου είπες!




> Host AP driver diagnostics information for 'wlan1'
> 
> NICID: id=0x8013 v1.0.0 (PRISM II (2.5) Mini-PCI (SST parallel flash))
> PRIID: id=0x0015 v1.0.7
> STAID: id=0x001f v1.3.6 (station firmware)

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Από το site του dev για τα patches του hostap(http://www.jikos.cz/~jbohac/hostap/)




> The patch is reported not to work with firmware version 1.3.6. The reported problem was, that in client mode, the patched station did not associate to the AP. 
> All testing and debugging I have done so far was on 1.5.6, so this is what I recommend. I don't have time nor hardware to test with different versions.


Μιας και εγώ έχω Netgear απο την ομαδική θα πρέπει να δοθεί προσοχή στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο μιας και είναι αρκετά σημαντικό. Εντάξει το βάλαμε το hostap το patchaραμε κιόλας αλλά να δουλευει αλλιώς δεν κάναμε τπτ. Όπως φαίνεται παραπάνω ο developer χρησιμοποιεί το firmware 1.5.6 το ποίο φορτώνω και εγώ προκειμένου να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη συνεργασία του patch με την κάρτα. Γι'αυτο θα σου πρότεινα να φορτώσεις το 1.5.6 σαν station firmware προκειμένου να μην έχεις προβλήματα(εάν δεν ξέρεις πως διαθέτει και γι'αυτό οδηγό το κατάστημα). Τέλος ενημερωτικά και μόνο μετά το πέρασμα του patch στο hostap μπορείς και παίζεις με τις τιμές του txpower δηλαδή πολύ απλά αυξωμιώνεις την ισχύ της εκπομπής της κάρτας σου. Η κλίμακα που χρησιμοποιεί το txpower ¨ομως δεν είναι 0=0db 15=15db κλπ. Για max έξοδο = 15dbm δίνεις txpower=128 ενώ για min δίνεις txpower=127. Απο 90-127 έχουμε min τιμή(διατηρώ επιφύλαξη γι'αυτο) ενώ για txpower=128 έχουμε σίγουρα την μεγαλύτερη τιμή δηλαδή 15dbm.

----------


## Achille

Μπορείς να δίνεις και τις τιμές με ψεύτικα db, και στα δικά μου πακέτα προς το παρόν είναι έτσι (για να εκμεταλλευτούμε ένα πίνακα που είχαν φτιάξει παλιά ο Mauve με τον Papashark για την ισχύ εκπομπής της Engenius)

Όταν έχεις αποτελέσματα μετρήσεων για Engenius + Netgear, μπορώ να το αλλάξω  ::

----------


## _DiMoN_

Κατάστημα, από το σπίτι μου απέχεις 12λεπτά με τα πόδια (στην ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΗ πήγαινα φροντιστήριο).. Να σε καλέω μια από αυτές τις μέρες να κάνεις τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες;

Αν είναι δώσε και τον οδηγό να ανεβάσω το καινούργιο firmware!

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Όταν έχεις αποτελέσματα μετρήσεων για Engenius + Netgear, μπορώ να το αλλάξω


Μέσα στις γιορτές που θα έχω χρόνο(πιο πρίν τρέχω συνέχεια δεν γίνεται) θα κανονήσω να βρούμε μια αντιστοιχία τιμών txpower ~ dbm(130 netgear απο την ομαδική ήταν αυτές...τις φαντάζεσε όλες με 15dbm στον αέρα :: .

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Κατάστημα, από το σπίτι μου απέχεις 12λεπτά με τα πόδια (στην ΠΡΟΟΠΤΙΚΗ πήγαινα φροντιστήριο).. Να σε καλέω μια από αυτές τις μέρες να κάνεις τις τελευταίες λεπτομέρειες;
> 
> Αν είναι δώσε και τον οδηγό να ανεβάσω το καινούργιο firmware!


Λοιπόν για να αλλάξεις το firmware υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι. Ο ένας είναι να το φορτώσεις μέσα στην κάρτα(flash) και ο δεύτερος είναι να τον φορτώσεις στην RAM. Προτιμώ τον δεύτερο γιατί εάν γίνει καμιά στραβή θα μίνεις με την κάρτα στο χέρι. Οπότε:
1)Κατεβάζεις το ram firmware απο εδώ: http://linux.junsun.net/intersil-prism/ ... 010506.hex
2)το βάζεις σε κάποιο dir(πχ /root) και δίνεις prism2_srec -v -r wlanX rf010506.hex(όπου X=0,1,2... κλπ)
3)Τέλος ξαναδίνεις hostap_diag wlanX για να δείς εάν έχει αλλάξει το station firmware από 1.3.6 σε 1.5.6.

Το βράδυ εάν το θυμήθώ θα σου γράψω πως να το αυτοματοποιήσεις για να γίνεται σε κάθε εκίνηση.

**)12λεπτα με τα πόδια; Δηλαδή με vts && crazy_driver πόσο είναι -1;  ::  .Λοιπόν πέρα απο την πλάκα θα μπορούσα να έρθω απο εκεί αλλά εάν είναι προς το σαβατοκύριακο που έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο μιας και μεσοβδόμαδα δεν παίζει.

----------


## _DiMoN_

Καλά, κορυφαίος είσαι, έπαιξε μια χαρά...
Θα πάρω και κουτάκι, θα τον βάλω πάνω και μόλις έρθεις θα κάνεις κάτι ψιλο-ρυθμισούλες...
Αλήθεια κάθε φορά που κάνω restart δεν κρατάει τα settings, π.χ. το essid, το mode που θα δουλεύει και όλα αυτά!

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Δεν κρατάει τα settings λόγο του ότι θέλει αυτοματοποίηση  :: . Σε κάθε εκίνηση δηλαδή να φορτώσεις ένα script στο οποίο μπορείς να γράψεις ότι θέλεις να κάνεις μετά το boot. Πχ να φορτώνεις αυτόματα το firm,να ορίζεις essid, κανάλια και γενικά διάφορα άλλα τέτοια. Αύριο που θα έχω χρόνο θα κάνω ένα Postάκι πως να το κάνεις και αυτό.

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο  ::  αυτό το τόπικ θα με βοηθήσει και εμένα πάρα πολύ αν και ξέρω καποια ψιλά απο linux αλλά wifi cards δεν έχω ξαναβάλει... με έσωσες απο τρελές ώρες ψαξίματος! Προτείνω να γίνει υπόμνημα !
Ελπίζω μες το ΣΚ να κάνv προσωπικό test ... και απο βδομάδα να δούμε μήπως βλέπω τον φίλο σου στην Κατεχάκη.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Ok, 

βασικά εάν ήταν χρήσιμο θα κάτσω να γράψω κάποιο tut αλλά μόλις βρούμε και την αντιστοιχία dbm και τιμών στο txpower για τις Netgear.

----------


## pxatzis

Μία ερώτηση .

Στο /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opt δεν μπαίνουν οι ρυθμίσεις για τις κάρτες ???
Γιατί δεν τις κρατάει??
Υπάρχει ακόμα και επιλογή για το τι FIRMWARE θα φορτώσει στη RAM, υπάρχει τρόπος να παίξει το αρχείο αυτό ή πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση και να τα βάλω όλα σε ένα rc script.

Υ.Γ. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ποστάρει ένα wireless.opt που παίζει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Μία ερώτηση .
> 
> Στο /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opt δεν μπαίνουν οι ρυθμίσεις για τις κάρτες ???
> Γιατί δεν τις κρατάει??
> Υπάρχει ακόμα και επιλογή για το τι FIRMWARE θα φορτώσει στη RAM, υπάρχει τρόπος να παίξει το αρχείο αυτό ή πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση και να τα βάλω όλα σε ένα rc script.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ποστάρει ένα wireless.opt που παίζει.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Στο wireless.opt μπαίνουν οι ρυθμήσεις για τις pcmcia κάρτες, ενώ στο παραπάνω post αναφερόμασταν στις κάρτες Netgear MA311 οι οποίες είναι pci. Τώρα στο /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opt μπαίνουν οι ρυθμήσεις(των pcmcia καρτών) για τον λόγο του ότι δεν θα πρέπει να "σηκόνωνται" σε κάθε εκίνηση αλλα μόνο όταν εισαγθεί μια κάρτα στο slot. Πές μου ποιά κάρτα έχεις προκειμένου να καταλάβω τι ρύθηση θέλεις να κάνεις και να σου δώσω κάποιο config.

----------


## pxatzis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pxatzis
> 
> Μία ερώτηση .
> 
> Στο /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opt δεν μπαίνουν οι ρυθμίσεις για τις κάρτες ???
> Γιατί δεν τις κρατάει??
> Υπάρχει ακόμα και επιλογή για το τι FIRMWARE θα φορτώσει στη RAM, υπάρχει τρόπος να παίξει το αρχείο αυτό ή πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση και να τα βάλω όλα σε ένα rc script.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να ποστάρει ένα wireless.opt που παίζει.
> ...


Έχω και εγώ τις Netgear MA311 απο την ομαδική.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Εφ' όσον χρησιμοποιείς Netgear από την ομαδική η οποία είναι pci δεν χρειάζετε να κάνεις τπτ στο wireless.opt. Επίσης δεν είναι pcmcia κάρτα οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι και τα pcmcia services (pcmcia-cs). Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να περάσεις το hostap. Αναλυτικότατες οδηγίες βρίσκονται απο την αρχή του post. Κοίταξε τες και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## pxatzis

> Εφ' όσον χρησιμοποιείς Netgear από την ομαδική η οποία είναι pci δεν χρειάζετε να κάνεις τπτ στο wireless.opt. Επίσης δεν είναι pcmcia κάρτα οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι και τα pcmcia services (pcmcia-cs). Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να περάσεις το hostap. Αναλυτικότατες οδηγίες βρίσκονται απο την αρχή του post. Κοίταξε τες και δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.


Έχω ακολοθήσει τις ομολογουμένες άπσογες οδηγίες , και η μόνη ουσιαστική ερώτηση μου είναι , πώς θα κρατάει τις ρυθμίσεις μετά απο reboot .Υπάρχει κάποιο scriptaki που κρατέι τις ρυθμίσεις ή πρέπι να φτιάξω ένα rc script με ότι θλελω να τρέχει ???

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Για το hostap 0.0.4 που είναι το συγκεκριμένο post θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις κάποιο script εκκίνησης προκειμένου να κρατάει τις ρυθμίσεις του. Σε περίπτωση που δεν γνωρίζεις πως να το κάνεις αυτό κάνεις τα εξής(σε Linux Debian):

1)πηγαίνεις στον κατάλογο /etc/init.d
2)touch local
3)chmod +x local
4)nano local και το κάνεις να μοιάζει κάπως έτσι:



```
#!/bin/bash
/usr/local/sbin/iwconfig wlan0 mode managed essid "blah blah" ...κλπ
...
```

5)πηγαίνεις στο /etc/rc2.d και γράφεις ln -s /etc/init.d/local S99local

σε κάθε επανεκκίνηση θα φορτώνεται το local. Σε αυτό μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις οτιδήποτε θέλεις να εκτελείται/φορτώνεται στην εκκίνηση.

----------


## pxatzis

Thanks ...θα μου επιτρέψετε αντί για nano S99local το vi S99local 

 ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  Άντε πέστα είμουν έτοιμος και εγώ να το γράψω με το "nano" ...  ::  
 ::  Vi και πάλι Vim και τέλος για όσους το χρησιμοποιούν και απο Dos Gvim  :: 
/help για όσους θέλουν βοήθεια! 
Σίγουρα δεν είναι το ευκολότερο να ξεκινήσεις αλλά είναι το καλύτερο για να μάθεις να δουλεύεις γρήγορα και σωστά!

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Καλά ρε σεις εντάξει μην στραβώνετε και εγώ vi χρησιμoποιώ και Gvim σε windows based boxes  ::   ::  απλά εάν διαβάσει και κανένας newbas μην τρελαθεί με το vi το ανοίξει και δεν ξέρει πως να το κλείσει μετά  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> ....απλά εάν διαβάσει και κανένας newbas μην τρελαθεί με το vi το ανοίξει και δεν ξέρει πως να το κλείσει μετά


ωχ το έμαθες και εσύ ότι πήρα τηλέφωνο τον Paravoid και τον ρώταγα πως κλείνει το γαμήδι ?

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από HdkiLLeR
> 
> ....απλά εάν διαβάσει και κανένας newbas μην τρελαθεί με το vi το ανοίξει και δεν ξέρει πως να το κλείσει μετά  
> 
> 
> ωχ το έμαθες και εσύ ότι πήρα τηλέφωνο τον Paravoid και τον ρώταγα πως κλείνει το γαμήδι ?


Χαχαχα!!! 

Ειλικρινά δεν το ήξερα καθόλου, το φαντάστικα γιατί και εγώ όταν το προτολειτούργησα δεν ήξερα πως να το κλείσω !!  ::

----------

